# Ever wonder about the history of GC



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I do. 

This place is great and exceptional IMO. 

I have been wondering for sometime though about the beginnings of this wonderful forum. The earliest I've seen regarding membership; it started as early as January or February 2006.

Why don't we share a recollections of perhaps our first experience her first deal etc.

Perhaps the head administrator could give us some background of how it started and if is a list of membership in order of registration for curiosity sake.

Finally there are some who were here a lot and quite involved and are not to be seen at all. Wonder what happened to them.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I like to think that the first 7 or 8 years consisted of you all preparing for my arrival. I've got to say...not too shabby.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

GC started as a one page website back in late 1999 early 2000. It was nothing more than a hobby back then and maybe even more experimenting with the internet and websites. I just continued to add features until I decided to add a forum to it. The forum took off fairly fast and the actual website become redundant so I took it down. We were fortunate enough to get a core group of really good people in the beginning and most all members since then have gravitated to it based on the flavour it was given from those original members. It is really self governed by the attitude present in the posts. Mutual respect really


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Members do disappear and when I think of them I hope they've just left for other things and are all right. Jeff Flowerday comes to mind we did a number of transactions over the years but I don't think he's posted in a long time. He was actually one of the admins and you'll see some stickies with his name on them.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Members do disappear and when I think of them I hope they've just left for other things and are all right. Jeff Flowerday comes to mind we did a number of transactions over the years but I don't think he's posted in a long time. He was actually one of the admins and you'll see some stickies with his name on them.


You'll be happy to know that Jeff is fine. He posted a guitar for sale just two days ago:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?69438-PRS-Archtop-IV-Guitar


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I found the forum via tgp.net.
was nice to find a smaller community with the Canadian link

funny thing is, there was one shitty deal many years ago, a guy had listed a bunch of stuff, got paid and then went dark.
one of the members basically hounded him online for months until the seller made good with not only him, but the rest of us as well.
the level of caring on this board is off the charts. (as evidenced by random giveaways and donations)


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

pattste said:


> You'll be happy to know that Jeff is fine. He posted a guitar for sale just two days ago:
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?69438-PRS-Archtop-IV-Guitar


Yes I am. It's been 3 years since he posted before that. How's that for timing?

- - - Updated - - -



puckhead said:


> I found the forum via tgp.net.
> was nice to find a smaller community with the Canadian link
> 
> funny thing is, there was one shitty deal many years ago, a guy had listed a bunch of stuff, got paid and then went dark.
> ...


I have never worried about making a transaction here. I think we're proud of that and we do watch each other's backs.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> GC started as a one page website back in late 1999 early 2000. ....I just continued to add features until I decided to add a forum to it. The forum took off fairly fast and the actual website become redundant so I took it down.


Scott...your "Join Date" is listed as 2005. 
Was that the start date/year of the GC forum as well?

The evolution of mankind changed after the GC Forum appeared. More recently, adcandour altered
history once again.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

greco said:


> Scott...your "Join Date" is listed as 2005.
> Was that the start date/year of the GC forum as well?
> 
> The evolution of mankind changed after the GC Forum appeared. More recently, adcandour altered
> ...


That's because I originally downloaded the software in late 2005 and of course created the first account in order to get it going. There may be one or two from 2005 but the rest would all be 2006 and afterward


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I found the site in early '06, though I can't recall how I first came across it. I joined immediately however and have thoroughly enjoyed my time here. 

A couple of things definitely stand out about this site and it's members. First, there's a sincere appreciation among the membership for all that this site provides. Second, with some notable exceptions, a high level of respect for one another exists across the membership. Finally, it's a truly enjoyable place to hang out and interact but, beyond that, members genuinely look out for one another here and will try to help out in whatever way and whenever possible.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I got a call from Bill Finnegan in 2007, to do some R&D for him (that never quite worked out). I was already spending far too much time on both AMPAGE (since rebranded as the Music Electronics Forum) and the DIY Stompbox forum, but came to this place to find locals who were familiar with the Klon, that might be able to provide an informed opinion, at volume levels I can't do at home.

Generally pleasant bunch.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Kudos do go out to Kurt (accept2) and Jeff Flowerday as they were here from the very start and brought in many of the original members from boards they were already on. I had not been active in any boards at the time so their help was invaluable


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I found it in Feb of 2006, don't recall how, but I guess I'm one of the old farts (in more ways than one it seems). It might have been a posting by Jeff on TGP or something like that.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think a friend told me about it. I was originally at guitarists.net (basically now gone), then sevenstring.org and shortly thereafter i wound up here. Through a few transactions, jerry's barn jam and the meetup I have met a few of our SWO (and ottawa area) members.

I like that it's meant as a place for canadians to convene. I'd say I'm lucky to be in a good online community such as this. Thanks again to Scott!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm not sure how I actually found my way here. Before I did, my only interest in forums was to find specific information, so that must have been what brought me to GC. But there was something different here that made me explore a little more. While other forums were definitely more cliquey and confrontational, GC seemed more friendly and open. So I started posting and now not a day goes by that I don't log in to check what's going on. The members here have not only taught me much but have helped me through some tough times when I had no one else to turn to. I feel like I am among good friends here.

My thanks go out to Scott for providing such a great place to hang out online.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I didn't really get "back online" until the end of '10.
Searching for guitar forums, I had initially found TGP, but then searched for a Canadian site and found this one.

My first deal here was with faracaster for a Dr Z Maz 18 NR.

I'm pleased that I found this place and the people that are part of it.
Thanks to Scott and all involved to keep it running.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

This is a nice and friendly, educational and entertaining site. I found this Forum while searching for Traynor help. It's also a great distraction to the crap going on in my life. Thanks Guys and Gals!!!!
(sorry for the occasional bad jokes)


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Yup, found it in '06 as well and have enjoyed the forum ever since. Great folks here!



davetcan said:


> I found it in Feb of 2006, don't recall how, but I guess I'm one of the old farts (in more ways than on it seems). It might have been a posting by Jeff on TGP or something like that.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As much as I enjoy the international aspect of the other forums I'm on, there is something comforting about a place where almost every oblique or subtle reference one makes is nearly unanimously understood, because of our national commonality, whether it's about music store chains, things in the news, hockey, shipping, travel within our borders, what it's like to live in smaller or less central places.

It's good to be amongst one's own kind now and then.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

The nice thing here is that conversations last a couple of days instead of a couple of hours.

The great thing about this site is how it opened my eyes to good guitaring. The way I listen to a guitarist play is totally different now. I try to hear what the fingers are doing instead of simply hearing the notes as just music. Watching Jeff Beck while checking out the Lazy J amps on youtube had me mesmerized.

My latest infatuation is trying to keep a single note interesting as it rings out. I'm obsessing over vibrato. To add vibrato at the height of a 1-1/2 step bend has been occupying me for hours lately.

And, obviously, the best thing about this site are the members. Without you guys, I wouldn't feel so good about myself 

Anyway, all this due to the forum. Thanks Scott.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2015)

I was googlin' around looking for info about one of my guitars. I like the stuff
I was reading here, so I joined. Made quite a few new friends because of this 
place. I have a lot more jam buddies now. Like Budda, getting to know Gerry 
because of his Riff Wrath Jams has inspired me to keep flexing my fingers.

Here's to the founders.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

I can't believe it's been 6 years since I joined. Time flies when you're having fun.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

the day i found this place was the day i joined.
02-23-2007.
i was alone in the shop trying to locate a neutral safety switch for a saab of some sort.
i was sort of tied to the office on the pc and the phone.
after a while there was nothing left to do but wait for replies.
was messing around on the web and somehow i ended up at the guitars canada front page, which led me to the forum.
i got drawn in.
my participation varies, as does the quality of my postings,
but ive always been comfortable here.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

While a lot of people have dropped out & others joined, and some people log on more often and others less often, this has been an exceptional forum.

The atmosphere & people when I first cam across it certainly enticed me to sign up and to keep coming back.

I've quit a few guitar forums for a number of reasons, but never been tempted to leave this one.

Only Life stuff has kept me away.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Been here since '06 too. Not sure how I came across it. Have met a few from here, dealt with quite a few too, invited others to join. It's the only place that I have done online used guitar gear deals outside of the local ones. Great bunch of folks in here. Also have seen a lot of folks who are gone now from when it started.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

I haven't been here nearly as long as some, but since this has turned into a bit of a love fest, I'll just quickly post to say GC is one of my favourite places on the internet.

I really appreciate the overall Canada-centric discourse, and the vast majority of people who visit here are unusually pleasant.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I post here much less frequently than I surf. I'm here just about every day as most have mentioned above. Actually, I think my main purpose here has been to keep the economy circulating. I've bought a lot of gear off members as a primary result of trust and avoidance of cross border issues. Thanks Scott and to everyone else here that makes it feel like home. Have also met a few of the locals as a result of being here and feel like they are friendships that will last.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Found the GC forum after some bad experience with Kijidiots.

Was looking for some info on FX pedals.
I only knew about boss and digitech back then... Things has changed alot!

Found it easy to get into.
People where really cool with my praticly non existent english skills. It's the only forum I still visit dayly and the only one where I feel safe to buy!

Thanks to all for the great experience!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Things happen for a reason. This much I am convinced of! Chito was on another forum that I was on. The members were assholes and were really rude to me. He could see clearly that I was being very diplomatic about said controversy. He pm'd me and told me about this place! I hooked with a person who I jam and play with here! Life is very good! This place is so amazing. Gentlemen(yes I said gentlemen)lol are so kind and polite. I haven't met another female yet! But..........whatever! I am very happy here!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The presence of women has a civilizing effect on fora like this one, largely because it tends to curtail the Grade 8 tendencies in people that always threaten to run wild. Collective maturity tends to diminish the more males you have in one place.

That said, it was pretty darn civilized before you got here, too. There HAD been the intermittent female presence, though no enduring members. Of course, plenty of people join, stick around for a couple of months, and vanish. It's not like guys have a monopoly on that sort of thing, though, so I won't assume the absence of long-time female members is a reflection of anything more profound than that.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

There have been a number of regular female posters that tend to show up for a time, and they have great contributions--some may be back or just on a break--others we'll probably never see again.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Back in the early days I was a moderator. And we had a bass section. And not many bass players hung out here.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

March 7th, 2007, I think that's what I just read as my start date, but I've no recollection of how I discovered the forum. I was already a member of other forums like Mudcat Cafe, Mandolin Cafe, and one or two others. Being Canadian and civil was a large part of the appeal, similar to the Mandolin Cafe. I have found myself very trusting here. 

What a place it is.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Holy guacamole! I just checked my join date....2006. I've been hanging around and posting for 9 years and I STILL suck at guitar. Should have spent more time practicing instead of combing the emporium and looking up DIY mods. Oh well, it's been fun!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

james on bass said:


> Back in the early days I was a moderator. And we had a bass section. And not many bass players hung out here.


I remember the bass section--I was looking for it when I started seriously looking for a fretless.
Although I started playing bass about 2 1/2 years after I started guitar, for many of those years I barely touched the bass--but over the last 5 or 6 years I've been a lot more serious about it. And I did start checking out a bass forum as well after I bought my fretless.



Mooh said:


> March 7th, 2007, I think that's what I just read as my start date, but I've no recollection of how I discovered the forum. I was already a member of other forums like Mudcat Cafe, Mandolin Cafe, and one or two others. Being Canadian and civil was a large part of the appeal, similar to the Mandolin Cafe. I have found myself very trusting here.
> 
> What a place it is.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Oct 2007 for me. It doesn't seem that long. Other guitar forums have come & gone. Some I still drop in on, but not was frequently.
The overall civility is an appeal, plus the depth of knowledge and the fun, among other factors.
I recently joined Mandolincafe after buying my Mandobird--and it's ben quite helpful.



Stratin2traynor said:


> Holy guacamole! I just checked my join date....2006. I've been hanging around and posting for 9 years and I STILL suck at guitar. Should have spent more time practicing instead of combing the emporium and looking up DIY mods. Oh well, it's been fun!


Fun, that's probably the most important part of what you described.
If playing music wasn't fun, I'd stop doing it.
It would free up a bunch of time and money.
But it's worth it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> Things happen for a reason. This much I am convinced of! Chito was on another forum that I was on. The members were assholes and were really rude to me. He could see clearly that I was being very diplomatic about said controversy. He pm'd me and told me about this place! I hooked with a person who I jam and play with here! Life is very good! This place is so amazing. Gentlemen(yes I said gentlemen)lol are so kind and polite. I haven't met another female yet! But..........whatever! I am very happy here!


Glad to hear it. I wish there were more female members. A wider aspect on music and instruments is always a welcome thing.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> Glad to hear it. I wish there were more female members. A wider aspect on music and instruments is always a welcome thing.


Thank you for your very kind words! I am a minority as such but I am definitely not treated as one. I kindly thank all you guys! It really makes a big difference. No juvenile and immature behavior!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Lola said:


> Thank you for your very kind words! I am a minority as such but I am definitely not treated as one. I kindly thank all you guys! It really makes a big difference. No juvenile and immature behavior!


Ha, ha, give it time, give it time...

Seriously though, what Steadly said.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> Thank you for your very kind words! I am a minority as such but I am definitely not treated as one.
> I kindly thank all you guys! It really makes a big difference. No juvenile and immature behavior!


Will you be our mama kin?

[video=youtube;n0nW8CWnaGg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0nW8CWnaGg[/video]


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I was also introduced to this forum by Jeff Flowerday. I was hanging out on TGP when Jeff PM'd me to leave the dark side and feel the force of good here in Guitars Canada. The GC web page is the first page I open whenever I go on line now.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Will you be our mama kin?
> 
> [video=youtube;n0nW8CWnaGg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0nW8CWnaGg[/video]


Of course I will be she who drives spiritual forces and creativity within this forum but that's a pretty tall order. I am not sure what your definition of a "mama kin" is! What is your definition of a "mama kin"?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2015)

like a den mother(?)


Lola said:


> .. I will be she who drives spiritual forces and creativity within this forum ..


to be honest, I don't know the lyrics to the song (I should at least look them up). so if it's 
something that's, um, not quite proper, then please forgive me for insinuating anything.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> like a den mother(?)
> 
> 
> to be honest, I don't know the lyrics to the song (I should at least look them up). so if it's
> something that's, um, not quite proper, then please forgive me for insinuating anything.



Hey no problem. I took it in the context that it was meant to be taken in!

It's all good!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

On the other forum it was sometimes a battle of wits which would infuriate me to no end. It was who could talk in the most educated way using 26 letter long words! People would take what you said out of context just to start a battle with you. It was all a bunch of horse shit as far as I was concerned. I had finally had enough. 


This place is like a well worn shoe, very comfortable!


----------

